# Product Pictures?



## hmlove1218 (May 25, 2014)

Which do you prefer or which would be more likely to attract your attention?

Picture 1:
Wood grain background

Picture 2:
White background


----------



## seven (May 25, 2014)

no. 2


----------



## welsh black (May 25, 2014)

I like the white....


----------



## Seawolfe (May 25, 2014)

I like the wood background, I think the white soap gets lost with the white background.
BUT
If you are doing product photos for a whole website, I think a consistent solid background is better, and then the white would be better.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 25, 2014)

It's for Etsy so I have other soaps as well.  I was afraid that the stark white would look too cold and sterile so I wanted to know what others thought


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 25, 2014)

I like the first one.
You can also play with wooden background that's more weathered and ashy brown in colour to help rustic look of soaps pop even more.
I like camera angle in the second one, but not the white background.


----------



## AustinStraight (May 25, 2014)

I like the first more.  The white soap + white background is a bit much.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 25, 2014)

Ok, what about with a darker bar?

Picture 1:
Wood grain background

Picture 2:
White background


----------



## Relle (May 25, 2014)

White background, you want people to look at the product and  not have your eye drawn to background. If you only have product to look at, that's what you want, you are not selling the background, you are selling the soap.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 25, 2014)

Thank y'all for the input.  I've changed it to the white background for most of my pictures.  I've only got a few more to change over.


----------



## Obsidian (May 25, 2014)

What about a ivory or cream background for the white soap? That might help it stand out a bit.


----------



## cmzaha (May 25, 2014)

I like the wood background and do not find it distracting. I actually see the label and soap first then the wood second. To me the white soap on white does not pop out at all.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 26, 2014)

Hmm..  I'll try the cream or ivory and see how it looks.  I may even try a grey.  Would y'all mind looking to see how my shop photos look as a whole?


----------



## vintagehearts (May 26, 2014)

I also like the wood vs the white background. The label is much easier to read and the warmth of the wood is more soothing to the eyes than the stark white background. 

The link to your shop doesn't work for me so I searched the name of one of your soaps from the images to find it, and honestly, I feel that the wood background would look better in the search results when compared to the other images around it. The white background doesn't stand out and even when I was looking for the listing I managed to look over it twice.

If you were doing whole sale than yes, a white background would be preferable to make them uniform to companies, but etsy is all about NOT being uniform and a majority of soap customers that I know would be turned off by a "stock photo". 

If you decide to go with the white, I would try to make the labels a little less fuzzy, maybe by placing the bars differently and focusing more on the label. Fuzzy words are very distracting to me personally, and when I see pictures with them, that's ALL I see and you want people admiring the soaps not squinting at the packaging.

Just my two cents. I don't sell soaps, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 26, 2014)

Whoops.  I fixed the link.  It would help if I typed the whole word..lol.

Thank you for your input.  I kind of felt like the wood was more inviting and pleasant to the eyes than the stark white, but I wanted to see how views or favorites reacted to the change.

And the blurry text bothers me too, but I figured it was just me and I was being too nit picky lol.


----------



## Ellacho (May 26, 2014)

I also like the white background. It gives a clean look. Good luck!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 26, 2014)

I like the wooden one more than the white, but the table top in the first image is really not working.  The back ground is good, table is not so good.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 26, 2014)

If I were to use the wooden background, what would you suggest to use underneath?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 26, 2014)

Something plain, clear.  Maybe off-white?


----------



## navigator9 (May 26, 2014)

I vote for the white background. Cleaner, less distracting.


----------



## lsg (May 26, 2014)

I think the white background gets my attention the most.


----------



## silverspringsoapmaker (May 29, 2014)

White background for sure. It'll blend better into any website you use to sell them.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 30, 2014)

If you know the website you will be using, and if you are "green screening" the background, or even using white, you can color match the websites background in Gimp or Photoshop - that always looks pretty smooth.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Jun 1, 2014)

I really like the wood. I see everyone on etsy using flat white backgrounds, I think the wood is a nice change. To me the second one is so white it's sterile, not super inviting. But clean, if that's what you're going for!
For underneath, if you do choose wood behind, maybe you could do a bit of fabric - even split the difference and do a nice white soft fabric (like a fabric napkin). Then you have the white that some like, and a bit of nature in the background?


----------



## Sprag (Jun 1, 2014)

I like the wood background


----------



## Lindy (Jun 1, 2014)

White background


----------



## elmtree (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm torn. I think the 2nd 3rd and fourth are all really pretty and well done. I'm struggling with this myself!


----------

